
Google Calendar Shows Basic Auth Popups for Doubleclick - jameswatling
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;Mm4R8se.png<p>Logging onto google calendar today shows a basic auth login for googleads.g.doubleclick.net
======
trishume
I saw this on a google search page a little while ago.

